
Europe's largest meteorite crater home to deep ancient life - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-10-europe-largest-meteorite-crater-home.html
======
JoeAltmaier
The meteorite impact provided an ecosystem for microbial life (fracture zones,
heat and water). But why speculate that the actual microbes _came with the
meteorite_? Why not a terrestrial origin? It's not like we're lacking microbes
here.

